

Visualization of SBCL Development History [video] - mahmud
http://www.imagine27.com/articles/2009-04-09-020511_visualization_of_sbcl_dev_history.html
See how one man's private hack becomes a movement to take a free optimizing Common Lisp implementation (CMUCL) and make it self-hosting and bootstrapping from ANY Common Lisp implementation, adding unicode, threads, porting to Win32, statistical profiling, code coverage, a massive ANSI regression test suite .. the story continues at http://www.sbcl.org/
======
mahmud
See how one man's private hack becomes a movement to take a free optimizing
Common Lisp implementation (CMUCL) and make it self-hosting and bootstrapping
from ANY Common Lisp implementation, adding unicode, threads, porting to
Win32, statistical profiling, code coverage, a massive ANSI regression test
suite .. the story continues at <http://www.sbcl.org/>

